# Has anyone attended Gunsite Academy?



## steelheart (Jun 13, 2006)

I am thinking about going to Gunsite for their combat pistol 250 class and was wondering if anyone here has taken that class. Any information you can share would be great.

Also - I am wondering if during the course of this class guns get beat up and dinged up. Is it common for this to happen? 

I know alot of people take expensive 1911s (Les Baer, Wilson, etc.) to classes like these. I would rather rent a range gun from Gunsite than have a nice 1911 get beat up during the course of the class. What do you think?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't been to Gunsite, but I've been to a lot of other similar courses at Front Sight, LFI, ASAA, etc. A few observations:

1. Your hands will get a lot more dinged up than the pistol. Bring Band-aids and moleskin.
2. If your pistol has a blued finish, it will get a little worn from the constant drawing and holstering.
3. You are better off taking the gun you intend to use for self-defense than anything else (a high-end custom pistol you leave in the safe or a Gunsite rental).
4. You're spending $1400 for tuition plus ammo plus travel expenses. Reblue your gun for $200 after the course of the finish wear bothers you.
5. Carbines tend to take more of a beating in these courses than pistols.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Yes, I do not think I would bring a super expensive gun, if you are worried about it getting dinged up. Take a reliable one, but maybe not your best. Unless, you don't really care... (about the finish)


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I've never been, but sure would like to......keep us informed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I wish I could go to some place like that too.. Maybe one day...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thunder Ranch used to be right down the road. Friend went and loved it. I think it has moved now.


----------

